# Paphiopedilum micranthum in situ



## cxcanh (Jul 28, 2015)

After 10 days (photo from March 2015)


----------



## troy (Jul 28, 2015)

Cool pictures!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## John M (Jul 28, 2015)

Very interesting; but, can you show us the photos not so heavily cropped, as well, please? It'd be nice to actually see the "in-situ" part that is beyond the frame in these photos. That would help a lot in putting the whole scene into context for us. Thanks!


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2015)

Now I need to locate a nice rock crevice for a micranthum.
Thank you for the photos. I appreciate seeing in situ
growing conditions.


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 28, 2015)

John M said:


> Very interesting; but, can you show us the photos not so heavily cropped, as well, please? It'd be nice to actually see the "in-situ" part that is beyond the frame in these photos. That would help a lot in putting the whole scene into context for us. Thanks!



OK, I will.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Brother Canh.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 29, 2015)

Was this a scientific expedition? A sightseeing trip? Is this your back yard?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 29, 2015)

I second the request for wider framed pictures to give a better idea of growing conditions. What were the conditions at the time these were taken?


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 29, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Was this a scientific expedition? A sightseeing trip? Is this your back yard?



No, it is about 400km away from my home.



CambriaWhat said:


> I second the request for wider framed pictures to give a better idea of growing conditions. What were the conditions at the time these were taken?



This one I tool on March 2015


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2015)

The plant looks fairly exposed to the sun light. Are there more plants above this one? Do you think this plant seeded itself there or maybe its a plantlet landed there from above?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2015)

thank-you so much.
I guess; fast drainage with deep ,constant moisture and good airflow and light. Cool root zone.
????


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great pictures! 
Thank you very much for sharing them. 

I'm also curious about the growing area there.
Do you remember which side that rock faces? North, east, south?
Any taller trees or just out in the open like it seems to look like in the photos?

Do you know how warm it gets during the day in that area??


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the photos, and all the questions they have generated.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

Too bad there are not photos of them open.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow. Thank you


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice


----------



## papheteer (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 2, 2015)

Canh, thanks for these lovely photos, they are very impressive.


cxcanh said:


> No, it is about 400km away from my home......


So you live closer to the middle of Vietnam? As far as I know is the natural habitat of P. micranthum only located in the very northwest of the country.


----------



## John M (Aug 2, 2015)

cxcanh said:


> OK, I will.



Thank you! That's exactly what I was hoping you could show us. The close-up photos are great, too, of course. But, it helps so much to see them close-up AND from a bit of a distance. We're very lucky to have you as a member here. Thanks very much for taking the time to share your photos!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 2, 2015)

John M said:


> Thank you! That's exactly what I was hoping you could show us. The close-up photos are great, too, of course. But, it helps so much to see them close-up AND from a bit of a distance. We're very lucky to have you as a member here. Thanks very much for taking the time to share your photos!




Thank you, I'll do from next time too.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 2, 2015)

Very interesting pics, many thanks. I'd like to ask you that leaves are yellow or just covered with algee?


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 3, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Very interesting pics, many thanks. I'd like to ask you that leaves are yellow or just covered with algee?



Covered with algae.


----------



## Stone (Jun 9, 2016)

How did I miss this one??
Very interesting! Thanks Canh.


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 9, 2016)

Amazing to see the plants flourishing in the natural 'harsh' environment and they seem to die so easily with my love. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 9, 2016)

I thought there was an update on this plant. lol

"Too much love will kill you" was it by Queen? 

I was always dreaded by the frequent sad stories about growing this species and armeniacum, with some success stories every now and then. 
With their habitat info, I stayed away until just recently. 

Will see how my little micranthums will fare for me. 
I plan on keeping them as cool as possible in winter.

It provides such valuable traits like large flower and small plat size. Not to mention beautifully patterned leaves.


----------



## Stone (Jun 9, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> > I plan on keeping them as cool as possible in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2016)

Ill try that Mike, I've had them cool.


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 10, 2016)

Stone, how do I know when it is an adult?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2016)

Good question, since I've seen some size variations, although most are of similar size. Smallish. 

I think mine, as small as it might be, with two growths, may be BS or NBS. 
At least it was advertised as such, although the same seller has often been incorrect. lol


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow. Those are amazing photos. 

We are extremely lucky to have you on this forums

Thanks!


----------



## Stone (Jun 10, 2016)

Hyun007 said:


> Stone, how do I know when it is an adult?



When it has 5 leaves or it is putting out a new shoot.


----------

